# Statues and figurines



## KZOR (30/6/16)

Except for photography I also enjoy collecting toy figures.
Batman of course earns priority. Here are some pics of most of what I have so far.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## JsPLAYn (1/7/16)

1 question. . Are u married    

JsPLAYn'z VAPEquarters

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Silver (1/7/16)

Wow @KZOR 
That is quite incredible!


----------



## JsPLAYn (1/7/16)

On a serious note.. I watch PAWN STARS, STORAGE WARS ETC and it's always interesting to see how much those types of collections go for overseas.. always wondered if they carry similar value this side.. I mean a rusty volksy bus in the UK sells for 30000 pounds on auction 

JsPLAYn'z VAPEquarters


----------



## KZOR (1/7/16)

Sadly not ......... my dad always said that something is only worth a certain price if you have a buyer.
South Africa's collectors base is but a fraction of that of countries like the US and UK.
I still have a collection of around 400 Batman comics that I have collected as a youngster.
Doubt if I would even get R5000 for the batch in South Africa.
Sold one from 1947 on BOB years back and only got R150 for that. 

And to the question whether I am married .......... happily so with two offspring thrown in on the deal.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KZOR (1/7/16)

I can take more photos of my others if you interested to see what other figures I have.


----------



## PsiSan (1/7/16)

Please do


----------



## Roodt (1/7/16)

KZOR said:


> I can take more photos of my others if you interested to see what other figures I have.


Is that Spawn I see there??


----------



## PsiSan (1/7/16)

Must say I have been more of a DC fan, but I wouldnt mind one of those XLarge hulk buster suits as a feature on my bar


----------



## Silver (1/7/16)

KZOR said:


> I can take more photos of my others if you interested to see what other figures I have.



Go ahead @KZOR
Am watching


----------



## KZOR (1/7/16)

Here we have Night of the living dead and Pirates (J Depp) and then Jimi, Elvis and Billy The Kid.





My three snipers and Neo diorama from Matrix




Mr Mercury (Terminator) and Crow with Edward Scissorhands




Predator with Kratos and a fighting scene from Highlander.




Then a porcelain Batman rooftop statue.



Hope you enjoy them as much as I do.

Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## Silver (1/7/16)

Wow @KZOR
I find this fascinating
I don't collect figurines but whenever I see them in the shops I am so tempted to buy some...

If I may ask, where do you store/display them all? 
Don't they take up lots of space?


----------



## MurderDoll (1/7/16)

Very nice @KZOR
You have some fantastic figurines! 

I'll get a couple pictures of mine when I get back home to contribute to the thread as well. 



Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KZOR (1/7/16)

Roodt said:


> Is that Spawn I see there??



For sure

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## KZOR (1/7/16)

Silver said:


> Wow @KZOR
> If I may ask, where do you store/display them all?
> Don't they take up lots of space?



They are all displayed in my braai area on shelves or display cabinets. Most are 9" figures so they don't take up that much space.
I know they lose value once outside the box but I am not in it for the money. I enjoy when friends can experience them on display
and start talking about their specific relation to a figure.  Always interesting.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PsiSan (1/7/16)

WOW!! That predator and Neo. Absolutely amazing

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Roodt (1/7/16)

KZOR said:


> For sure
> 
> View attachment 59489



I have just turned a lighter shade of hulk...

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Marius Combrink (1/7/16)

wow I envy your collection
Where do you mostly buy? And roughly what do you pay per figurine? if you dont mind me asking


----------



## MurderDoll (1/7/16)

Here are some of my collections. 

Will add more if you'd like to see.







































Others include more Assassins Creed figurines (from 1 and 3), a limited edition 3A Metal Gear Rex, among others. 

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Silver (1/7/16)

wow @MurderDoll 
Amazing

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PsiSan (1/7/16)

Very nice. Love the pipboy, huge Fallout fan. Still need to get me a power armor figurine. What is that last one?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KZOR (1/7/16)

Nice Murderdoll. You welcome to specify the Batmans in your will one day. Will look after them like my own children. 
Post your others. Always nice to look at new ones.

A few more posts and we will have @Silver starting a new hobby.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## MurderDoll (1/7/16)

PsiSan said:


> Very nice. Love the pipboy, huge Fallout fan. Still need to get me a power armor figurine. What is that last one?


Thanks. 
The last one is the Songbird from BioShock Infinite. 




KZOR said:


> Nice Murderdoll. You welcome to specify the Batmans in your will one day. Will look after them like my own children.
> Post your others. Always nice to look at new ones.



Ha ha. Thanks man. You'll enjoy the Injustice figurine then. 

The black and white batman was a limited run too. I have 0933/3500 on that one. 

Will take photos of the others later when I get the coffee table opened up. 






PsiSan said:


> Very nice. Love the pipboy, huge Fallout fan. Still need to get me a power armor figurine. What is that last one?





KZOR said:


> Nice Murderdoll. You welcome to specify the Batmans in your will one day. Will look after them like my own children.
> Post your others. Always nice to look at new ones.
> 
> A few more posts and we will have @Silver starting a new hobby.




Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Silver (1/7/16)

KZOR said:


> Nice Murderdoll. You welcome to specify the Batmans in your will one day. Will look after them like my own children.
> Post your others. Always nice to look at new ones.
> 
> A few more posts and we will have @Silver starting a new hobby.


----------



## Imperator (1/7/16)

How about a little love for my Emperor's Champion and 40k?

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------

